
New Tesla car comes with a button for biological weapon attacks - janisS
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/tesla-model-x-new-electric-car-comes-prepared-for-biological-weapon-attack-and-has-sweeping-falcon-a6673506.html
======
loco5niner
Yes, it has a funny name, but really it's purpose is to combat air pollution
in places like china.

~~~
hga
Won't help with the sulfur dioxide or ozone (from smog), but filtering out
particulates ought to help. At least on long time duration trips, every time
you open a door....

~~~
loco5niner
True on the first. On the second, I would bet that the entire air supply in
the car could be sucked through the system in under 3 minutes once the door is
closed.

------
jweather
Aka hay fever season?

~~~
hga
Yes, yes, a thousand times yes!

Too expensive for me, but it would be really nice to have. I use only HEPA
vacuum cleaners because by definition they suck up a lot of allergenic dust.

